# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  هل حديث (لم يكمل من النساء إلا أربع) صحيح ، وما المقصود بالكمال، وهل انقطع الكمال في هذه الأمة ؟

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال:
حديث : ( كمل من الرجال كثير ولم يكمل من النساء إلا أربع ..) ؛ ما المقصود  بالكمال هنا ؟ وهل هناك رجال كاملون في هذا الزمن ، أم فقط انتهى الكمال  بعد العصر النبوي والصحابة ؟

الجواب : 
الحمد لله
أولا:
هذا الحديث رواه البخاري (3411) ، ومسلم (2431) وغيرهما من أصحاب السنن والمسانيد والمصنفات من طريق شُعْبَةَ بن الحجاج، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ، عَنْ مُرَّةَ الهَمْدَانِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ( كَمَلَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ كَثِيرٌ، وَلَمْ يَكْمُلْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ: إِلَّا آسِيَةُ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ، وَمَرْيَمُ بِنْتُ عِمْرَانَ، وَإِنَّ فَضْلَ عَائِشَةَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ كَفَضْلِ الثَّرِيدِ عَلَى سَائِرِ الطَّعَامِ ).
ورواه عن شعبة بن الحجاج -باللفظ السابق أو نحوه - جمعٌ من الثقات. 
ينظر: "المسند المصنف المعلل" (29/635)، "المسند الجامع" (11/451).
قد ورد الحديث بلفظ : (كمل من الرجال كثير ، ولم يكمل من النساء إلّا أربع : آسية بنت مزاحم امرأة فرعون ، ومريم بنت عمران ، وخديجة بنت خويلد ، وفاطمة بنت محمد ) انتهى من "الكشف والبيان عن تفسير القرآن" للثعلبي (27/71).
وهذه رواية شاذة ضعيفة لمخالفتها لرواية الثقات من أصحاب شعبة بن الحجاج .
وفي سندها : الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه شيخ الثعلبي ، قال عنه الذهبي : " كَانَ ثقة، صدوقًا ، كثير الرواية للمناكير". انتهى من "تاريخ الإسلام" (9/234) .
فالصواب أن الحديث ليس فيه كلمة (أربع) ، وأن المستثنى من النساء هما فقط ( آسية امرأة فرعون ، ومريم بنت عمران ). 

ثانياً :
المراد من الكمال في هذا الحديث : بلوغ الغاية الممكنة ، في التقوى والفضائل والأخلاق والخصال الحميدة. 

قال النووي : " والمُرَادُ هُنَا : التَّنَاهِي فِي جَمِيعِ الْفَضَائِلِ وَخِصَالِ الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى". انتهى من " شرح صحيح مسلم" (15/198). 

وقال الصنعاني : ( كمل من الرجال كثير) في الدين ، إذ هو الكمال الحقيقي ، ويقال: كمال المرء في سنة العلم والحق والعدل والصواب والصدق والأدب ، والكمال في هذه الخلال موجود في كثير من الرجال بفضل العقول وتفاوتها ". انتهى من "التنوير شرح الجامع الصغير" (8/239). 

وقال القرطبي : 
" ولا شك أن أكمل نوع الإنسان : الأنبياء ، ثم تليهم الأولياء ، ويعني بهم : الصديقين ، والشهداء ، والصالحين". انتهى من "المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم" (20/72). 

ولا شك أن هذه المرتبة من الكمال وصل لها الكثير من الرجال ، بخلاف النساء . 

فالرجال كان منهم الرسل والأنبياء ، وأعداد لا تحصى من الشهداء والصديقين والأولياء ، وكثير من هؤلاء بلغ الغاية في الكمال في هذه المراتب . 

بخلاف النساء ؛ فهن وإن كان فيهن صديقات وصالحات ؛ إلا أنه لم يبلغ منهن مرتبة الكمال فيها إلا أقل القليل . 

قال الشيخ ابن باز مبينا معنى (الكمال) : 
" يعني في الصفات الإنسانية التي مدحها الله وأثنى على أهلها من: العلم ، والجود ، والاستقامة على دين الله ، والشجاعة في الحق ، وغير ذلك من الصفات العظيمة ، التي مدحها الله سبحانه ، وأثنى على أهلها ، أو رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن أكمل الناس في ذلك هم الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، وأكملهم وأفضلهم هو خاتمهم وإمامهم: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (7/398).
 
ثالثاً : 

لا شك أن أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هي أفضل الأمم على الإطلاق ، فلا تخلو من وجود من بلغ درجة الكمال من الرجال والنساء ، ولا يبعد وجود هؤلاء في كل زمان ومكان ، وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء .
وليس ثمة ما يمنع من وجود الكُمّل من الرجال والنساء بعد عصر النبوة والصحابة، من أمثال التابعين وأتباعهم، وعلماء الأمة إلى يوم الناس هذا.
ولذلك ذكر معظم شراح الحديث أن المراد من هذا الحديث : الأمم السابقة .
قال القرطبي: 
" ولم يتعرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث لأحد من نساء زمانه ، إلا لعائشة خاصة ، فإنَّه فضلها على سائر النساء" انتهى من "المفهم" (20/73).
وقال شيخ الإسلام : "يَعْنِي مِنْ نِسَاءِ الْأُمَمِ قَبْلَنَا" انتهى من "الجواب الصحيح" (2/350).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر: " فَالْمُرَادُ : مَنْ تقدمَ زمانَه ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَلَمْ يَتَعَرَّضْ لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ نِسَاءِ زَمَانِهِ" انتهى من "فتح الباري" (6/447) ، وينظر" شرح النووي على مسلم" (15/199).
وقال القاضي عياض : " وليس يشعر الحديث بأنه لم يكمل ، ولا يكمل ، ممن يكون في هذه الأمة غيرهما " انتهى من "إكمال المعلم" (7/440).
وقال ابن كثير : " وَلَفْظُهُ يَقْتَضِي حَصْرَ الْكَمَالِ فِي النِّسَاءِ فِي مَرْيَمَ وَآسِيَةَ ، وَلَعَلَّ الْمُرَادَ بِذَلِكَ فِي زَمَانِهِمَا، فَإِنَّ كُلًّا مِنْهُمَا كَفَلَتْ نَبِيًّا فِي حَالِ صِغَرِهِ، فَآسِيَةُ كَفَلَتْ مُوسَى الْكَلِيمَ، وَمَرْيَمُ كَفَلَتْ وَلَدَهَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولَه.
فَلَا يَنْفِي كَمَالَ غَيْرِهِمَا فِي هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ، كَخَدِيجَةَ وَفَاطِمَةَ " انتهى من "البداية والنهاية" (2/431).
وقال السيوطي: " (كمل من الرِّجَال كثير) أَي من الْأُمَم السَّابِقَة ، (وَلم يكمل من النِّسَاء إلا امْرَأَتَانِ) وَلَا يلْزم مِنْهُ انه لم يكمل من أمته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أحد من النِّسَاء ، بل لهَذِهِ الْأمة مزية على غَيرهَا " انتهى من "شرح سنن ابن ماجه" (1/236).
وقال الصنعاني : " "وليس في الاقتصار عليهما حصر للكمال فيهما ".
انتهى من "التنوير شرح الجامع الصغير" (8/239).

والحاصل :
أن هذا الحديث لا يقتضي حصر الكمال بالسابقين فقط ، بل قد يكون في هذا الأمة سواء في العصور الغابرة أو فيمن بعدهم من يصل لدرجة الكمال ، من الرجال والنساء .
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/239411

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*ما معنى حديث لم يكمل من النساء إلا أربعة*

السؤال:
في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( كمل من الرجال كثير ، ولم يكمل من  النساء إلا أربع ) هل هذا الحديث يدل على الماضي والمستقبل ، أقصد : هل  يتضمن الحديث معنى أنه لن تكمل امرأة بعد تلك النسوة الأربع في الزمن  القادم أبدا ؟ جزاكم الله خيراً .

الجواب :  الحمد لله

 هذا الحديث حديث أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : 

 ( كَمَلَ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ كَثِيرٌ ، وَلَمْ يَكْمُلْ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا : آسِيَةُ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ ، وَمَرْيَمُ بِنْتُ عِمْرَانَ ، وَإِنَّ فَضْلَ عَائِشَةَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ كَفَضْلِ الثَّرِيدِ عَلَى سَائِرِ الطَّعَامِ )

 رواه البخاري (3411) ومسلم (2431)

 إنما سيق لبيان أفضيلة هؤلاء النساء على جميع نساء العالمين ، من السابقين واللاحقين ، وليس أفضليتهن على مَن سبقهن من النساء أو مَن كُنَّ في زمانهن فقط ، وذلك أنهن حُزْنَ من المزايا والخصال ما لم يجتمع لامرأة ، لا سابقة ولا لاحقة . 

فمريم بنت عمران هي الصديقة التي نفخ فيها الروح الأمين لتنجب واحدا من أولي العزم من الرسل ، وصفها الله عز وجل بقوله : ( وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ ) التحريم/12. وقال سبحانه وتعالى : ( وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ ) آل عمران/42.

وآسية امرأة فرعون قتلها فرعون شهيدة بعد أن سامها سوء العذاب ، وذلك لإيمانها برب موسى وهارون ، وضرب الله عز وجل بها المثل فقال سبحانه : ( وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا امْرَأَتَ فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِنْدَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ ) التحريم/11.

وأما خديجة وعائشة فخيار أمهات المؤمنين ، وزوجتا خير الخلق نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا ، وزوجتاه في الجنة أيضا . 

وأما فاطمة رضوان الله عليها ، فهي بنت النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهي سيدة نساء أهل الجنة .

 فأي فضل يمكن أن تحوزه امرأة بعد ذلك ، حتى تسامي الخيِّرات المذكورات في فضلهن ، وعالي مقامهن ؟!

 ويدل على أن مقصود الحديث هو تفضيل المذكورات في الحديث على سائر نساء الأرض حديث علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 ( خَيْرُ نِسَائِهَا مَرْيَمُ ابْنَةُ عِمْرَانَ وَخَيْرُ نِسَائِهَا خَدِيجَةُ )

 رواه البخاري (3432) ومسلم (2430)

 وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال 

 ( حَسْبُكَ مِنْ نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ : مَرْيَمُ ابْنَةُ عِمْرَانَ ، وَخَدِيجَةُ بِنْتُ خُوَيْلِدٍ ، وَفَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَآسِيَةُ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ ) 

 رواه الترمذي (رقم/3878) وقال: حسن صحيح . 

 وعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ : 

 ( خَطَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ خُطُوطٍ ، قَالَ : تَدْرُونَ مَا هَذَا ؟ فَقَالُوا : اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ . فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَفْضَلُ نِسَاءِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : خَدِيجَةُ بِنْتُ خُوَيْلِدٍ ، وَفَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَآسِيَةُ بِنْتُ مُزَاحِمٍ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ ، وَمَرْيَمُ ابْنَةُ عِمْرَانَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُنَّ أَجْمَعِينَ ) 

 رواه أحمد في " المسند " (4/409) وصححه الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " (6/178)

 والروايات في هذا الباب كثيرة . 

 يقول الإمام النووي رحمه الله : 

 " قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خير نسائها مريم بنت عمران , وخير نسائها خديجة بنت خويلد ) ، وأشار وكيع إلى السماء والأرض . أراد وكيع بهذه الإشارة تفسير الضمير في نسائها , وأن المراد به جميع نساء الأرض , أي كل من بين السماء والأرض من النساء " انتهى . 

 " شرح مسلم " (15/198)

 والله أعلم .

 https://islamqa.info/ar/145623

----------


## أم أروى المكية

المقصود بالكمال في حديث لم يكمل من النساء إلا أربعة 
السؤال : 
هل لكم أن تزودوني بمعلومات إضافية عن الحديث التالي ، جزاك الله خيرا ، "حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( كمل من الرجال كثير ولم يكمل من النساء غير مريم بنت عمران وآسية  امرأة فرعون وإن فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام ) صحيح  البخاري ، المجلد 5 (كتاب 62) .
 
الجواب :
أولاً :
- اختلف العلماء في معنى كمال  النساء ، فقال بعضهم : يعني : كمال النبوة .
 قال ابن حجر في " الفتح " : 
 .. فكأنه قال : لم ينبأ من النساء إلا فلانة وفلانة . 
 " الفتح " ( 6 / 447 ) .
 وهذا القول خطأ ! 
 والرد عليه :
 أنه وقع في بعض الروايات " وخديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة بنت محمد " .  أخرجه الطبراني . 
  وقد علمنا يقيناً أن خديجة وفاطمة ليستا نبيتين ، وهما ممن كمل من النساء ، فيكون المراد بــــ " كمل من النساء " كمال الولاية وليس كمال النبوة .
 قال النووي :
 قال القاضي : هذا الحديث يستدل به من يقول بنبوة النساء ونبوة آسية ومريم !!
 والجمهور : على أنهما ليستا نبيتين , بل هما صدِّيقتان ووليَّتان من أولياء الله تعالى .
 ولفظة ( الكمال ) تطلق على تمام الشيء وتناهيه في بابه .
 والمراد هنا : التناهي في جميع الفضائل وخصال البر والتقوى .   .. والله أعلم .
 " شرح مسلم " ( 15 / 198 ، 199 ) .
 قال شيخ الإسلام : 
 وقد ذكر القاضي أبو بكر ، والقاضي أبو يعلى ، وأبو المعالي ، وغيرهم : الإجماع على أنه ليس في النساء نبيَّة .  والقرآن والسنة دلا على ذلك ، كما في قوله تعالى { وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم من أهل القرى } ، وقوله { ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صدِّيقة } .  ذكر أن غاية ما انتهت إليه أمه : الصدِّيقيَّة . " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 4 / 396 ) .
 ثانياً :
 حديث: " فاطمة سيدة نساء أهل الجنة إلا ما كان من مريم بنت عمران " . رواه احمد  ( 11347 ) ، وحسَّن الحافظ ابن حجر إسناده في " الفتح " ( 7 / 111 ) .
 فقد ثبت بهذا أن فاطمة خير من آسية ولو كانت آسية نبية : لما كانت فاطمة خيراً منها ؛ لاٌن فاطمة ليست نبيَّة .
 ثالثاً :
قال الكرماني :  لا يلزم من لفظة الكمال ثبوت نبوتها لأنه يطلق لكمال الشيء أو تناهيه في بابه فالمراد بلوغها النهاية في جميع الفضائل التي للنساء . " الفتح " ( 6 / 447 ) .
وهذا هو الراجح في كمال النساء المقصود في الحديث .
 رابعاً :  فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام :  قال ابن القيم : 
 الثريد مركَّب من لحم وخبز واللحم سيد الآدام ، والخبز سيد الأقوات ، فإذا اجتمعا لم يكن بعدها غاية .
  زاد المعاد ( 4 /271 ) .
 وقال النووي :
قال العلماء : معناه أن الثريد من كلّ الطعام أفضل من المرق , فثريد اللحم أفضل من مرقه بلا ثريد , وثريد ما لا لحم فيه أفضل من مرقه , والمراد بالفضيلة نفعه , والشبع منه , وسهولة مساغه , والالتذاذ به , وتيسر تناوله , وتمكن الإنسان من أخذ كفايته منه بسرعة , وغير ذلك , فهو أفضل من المرق كله ومن سائر الأطعمة ، وفضل عائشة على النساء زائد كزيادة فضل الثريد على غيره من الأطعمة . وليس في هذا تصريح بتفضيلها على مريم وآسية ; لاحتمال أن المراد تفضيلها على نساء هذه الأمة . " شرح مسلم " ( 15 / 199 ) .
قال ابن القيم - في مبحث التفضيل بين عائشة وفاطمة - : 
فالتفضيل بدون التفصيل لا يستقيم ، فإن أريد بالفضل كثرة الثواب عند الله عز وجل : فذلك أمر لا يطلع عليه إلا بالنص ؛ لأنه بحسب تفاضل أعمال القلوب لا بمجرد أعمال الجوارح وكم من عاملين أحدهما أكثر عملا بجوارحه والآخر أرفع درجة منه في الجنة . 
 وإن أريد بالتفضيل التفضيل بالعلم فلا ريب أن عائشة أعلم وأنفع للأمة وأدّت إلى الأمة من العلم ما لم يؤد غيرها واحتاج إليها خاص الأمة وعامتها .
وإن أريد بالتفضيل شرف الأصل وجلالة النسب : فلا ريب أن فاطمة أفضل فإنها بضعة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك اختصاص لم يشركها فيه غير أخواتها .
وإن أريد السيادة : ففاطمة سيدة نساء الأمة . 
 وإذا ثبتت وجوه التفضيل وموارد الفضل وأسبابه صار الكلام بعلم وعدل .    وأكثر الناس إذا تكلم في التفضيل لم يُفصِّل جهات الفضل ولم يوازن بينهما فيبخس الحق ، وإن انضاف إلى ذلك نوع تعصب وهوى لمن يفضِّله تكلم بالجهل والظلم . " بدائع الفوائد " ( 3 / 682 ، 683 ) .
 وأما خصائص عائشة فكثيرة ( ينظر السؤال رقم 7878 ) 
والله تعالى أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/7181

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

رضي الله عنهن جميعاً ، لقد بلغن من الأخلاق الكريمة ما بلغن فتفضل الله عليهن بهذه المنزلة الرفيعة ، أسأل الله العظيم أن يجمعنا بهن في الفردوس الأعلى ... آمين ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمين، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

